# It is snowing in central MN on 10-9-09



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I just turned on my yard light to find that my grass is covered with snow! What a great sight so early in the season. I hope it's a sign of what's to come payup


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Camden;823287 said:


> I just turned on my yard light to find that my grass is covered with snow! What a great sight so early in the season. I hope it's a sign of what's to come payup


Congrats on the 1000 posts too.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

payup:salute:
Damn I miss minn. lol.
Too bad the twins lost today though, at least they made it into the playoffs instead of losing the tiebreaker 2 years in a row.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

snowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

Its supposed to fizzle out before it gets to us but its getting closer!!!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I got an inch on the grass out here... I was surprised normally they are wrong this early in the year!


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

keep it coming to the east' would love to see an inch in my yard here in michigan


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

C'mon guys-doesn't count without pics...


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

FordFisherman;823464 said:


> C'mon guys-doesn't count without pics...


Ya what he said


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

just got back from earliest salt run in 20 years. parking ramps had 1/2 inch of ice on them


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

FordFisherman;823464 said:


> C'mon guys-doesn't count without pics...





toby4492;823470 said:


> Ya what he said


Your wish is my command


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

too bad we wont see any of that til january:realmad:.... its a great sight tho


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Camden, better cover that grill & patio furniture.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

WilliamOak;823311 said:


> Too bad the twins lost today though, at least they made it into the playoffs instead of losing the tiebreaker 2 years in a row.


Last night was very tough to watch. Our closer had a 2 run lead in the 9th and couldn't hold it. Then we had bases loaded with no one out in the 11th and didn't score. We absolutely gave the game away :crying:


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Lux Lawn;823640 said:


> Camden, better cover that grill & patio furniture.


Will do - lol

I just grilled last night while I was watching the baseball game


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Camden;823607 said:


> Your wish is my command


Sweet!!!!!!

It actually started here about 10 minutes ago, just flurries though, nothing I can really take pix of :crying:


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

"Several Inches" on the way for Sunday night into Monday


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm totally jealous!!! mail me some PLZZZ!!! lol


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Roy....you could have at least got your wife to model in those pics......lol


----------



## lazyike (Dec 23, 2005)

Just watched Fox 9 news, they are saying 2"-5" on Monday..

This sucks, Many contracts have not been signed, Equipment not ready, 1 week left of mowing contracts, 25 customers left to spray, mowers still on trailer.
Every year it gets more and more difficult:realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;823637 said:


> too bad we wont see any of that til january:realmad:.... its a great sight tho


did you move? it will be here by december...stop sounding like you get no snow

pictures look good roy...have a great winter


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

good stuff roy hope it is a sign of things to come for ya


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Roy seems like more of a taste of old man winter is on the way......dont think plowable...yet should be fun to see


----------

